# Best Photography Quotes?



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi there again!
I was recently looking through my brothers old cricket bag (I'm that rebel) to see if I could find an old cricket ball. But in doing so I found a small piece of paper. It turned out to be a torn page from a book! It had all these quotes and tips about cricket! It had some really neat information and inspiring quotes. So I though to myself, "why shouldn't I have one of these?". Not quotes about cricket, but about photography! A piece of paper I can keep in my camera bag that will help me if I ever need some inspiration or ideas. SO could you guys help me with this? Can you just post some of your favourite photography quotes? :thumbup:

Thanks!
JoshuaSimPhotography

Here's on that I found:
"Get inspired"
_-Anonymous _


----------



## ann (Jul 7, 2012)

I have several by photographers, but this one has been my favorite lately

"Vision is the art of seeing what is invisible to others"


jonathan swift


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2012)

"Go forth and actuate."
---------------------_480sparky_


----------



## sm4him (Jul 7, 2012)

I keep a fairly vast collection of quotes; I could say it's because I'm also a writer, but the truth is, I've collected quotes I liked since long before there was an internet to keep them all for me.

A few of my favorites, specific to photography:
"Which photograph is my favorite? The one I'm going to take tomorrow." -Imogen Cunningham

"If I could tell the story in words, I wouldn't need to lug around a camera." -Lewis Hine

"Beauty can be seen in all things, seeing and composing the beauty is what separates the snapshot from the photograph." -Matt Hardy

This one is really about art in general, but it applies quite well to photography:
"Art is not what you see, but what you make others see." (I've always attributed this to Edgar Degas, but it seems like someone here uses it in their sig as a Georgia O'Keefe quote, so I could be wrong)

And these aren't even art quotes, but they still apply:
"There are 3 rules for writing a novel. Unfortunately, no one knows what they are (substitute "creating a great photograph" for "writing a novel" in the second one...). This one just reminds me that while it's good to know the "rules", whether they are compositional and technical guidelines for photography, or good grammar and writing guidelines; but in the end, what really creates that great photo, or novel, isn't a formula that one can just plug all the right numbers into and voila, create the image of their dreams.

And finally, my favorite quote--it's about photography, and writing, and art, and science, and life in general. 
"Imagination is more important than knowledge."  --Albert Einstein


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I keep a fairly vast collection of quotes; I could say it's because I'm also a writer, but the truth is, I've collected quotes I liked since long before there was an internet to keep them all for me.
> 
> A few of my favorites, specific to photography:
> "Which photograph is my favorite? The one I'm going to take tomorrow." -Imogen Cunningham
> ...


 Haha! Thanks, at least these are inspiring quotes


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> "Go forth and actuate."
> ---------------------_480sparky_


Nice! Love how u made ur own quote


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 7, 2012)

Not specifically photo, but it applies:

"And the first rude sketch that the world had seen was joy to his (Adam)  mighty heart. Till the Devil whispered behind the leaves, 'It's pretty,  but is it art?'"     --RUDYARD KIPLING

Joe


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 7, 2012)

"50% of all college graduates, graduated in the bottom half of their class."  Not sure why, but I feel better about my photography after I repeat it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are a few - Photography Quotes


----------



## table1349 (Jul 7, 2012)

How many photographers does it take to  change a flash bulb? 50. One to change the bulb, and forty-nine to say,  "I could have done that!"



"Buying a Nikon doesn't make you a photographer. It makes you a Nikon owner."



If an old man asks a young girl for a date...That's his business.
If the young girl accepts...That's her business.
If the old man and the girl decide to marry...That's their business.
However, if they want grea_t _wedding photographs.._._*THAT'S MY BUSINESS!!!*



"A good photograph is knowing where to stand."



Ernest Hemingway: "Good pictures, what camera do you use?" 
Irving Penn: "What typewriter do you use?"



"Amateurs worry about equipment, professionals worry about time, masters worry about light."


----------



## FireDiva (Jul 7, 2012)

"It's the process, not the result that is most addictive."
FireDiva


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 7, 2012)

The only quote I live by-"If your pictures aren't good enough, you're not close enough." -Robert Capa


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 7, 2012)

Do what you can, with what you have, from where you are.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 7, 2012)

"Shoot from the dark side"
"If you can see it, you can shoot it"


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 7, 2012)

"F8 and be there".

And this one is very tongue in cheek: "Buy a camera, and you're a photographer. Buy a violin, and you own a violin"...


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 7, 2012)

*
"I'd rather hang myself than be first."
​* - Yang Mi-sook (Crush and Blush)​


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 7, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> *
> "I'd rather hang myself than be first."
> ​* - Yang Mi-sook (Crush and Blush)​



? 

Alfred Stieglitz was once asked: "how does a photographer learn?" 
He answered without even a second&#8217;s hesitation: "By looking".

"The ability to make a truly artistic photograph  is not acquired off-hand, but is the result of an artistic instinct  coupled with years of labor."                                                                                   - Alfred Stieglitz


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 7, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> [...] "Buying a Nikon doesn't make you a photographer. It makes you a Nikon owner." [...]


 Hey thanks, I didnt knew I own a camera factory now. Have to call them instantly and give them pointers how they should progress with their product line. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh...  _*photography*_ quotes! *derp*


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

KmH said:


> Here are a few - Photography Quotes


Haha! that was awesome!


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 8, 2012)

My favorite is actually:

Photography Quotes at BetterPhoto.com

"I have discovered photography. Now I can kill myself. I have nothing else to learn."

-Pablo Picasso 

LOL


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 8, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> My favorite is actually:
> 
> Photography Quotes at BetterPhoto.com
> 
> ...



I remember reading an article about one of the people that built Kodak suicide. He killed himself after they made the first digital camera because he "had finished his duty on earth, there is nothing left to do"...


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Jaemie (Jul 8, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> *
> "I'd rather hang myself than be first."
> ​* - Yang Mi-sook (Crush and Blush)​



Actually I think that applies to photography, as I see it, as much as to anything else. So I'm sticking with Mi-sook's deep words. She knew what she was saying.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 8, 2012)

Solarflare said:


>










Atleast he did not do it for regret or depression...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 8, 2012)

I think my favorite is by Rick Sammon.  'Light illuminates, shadows define'.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 8, 2012)

"The best time to shoot vertical, is after the horizontal."

Or something like that. Unknown source.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > "Go forth and actuate."
> ...




Well, I did say it.


----------



## texkam (Jul 8, 2012)

A camera, like a guitar, is just a box with a hole in it.
Until it is placed in the hands of a true artist, it will not make music, only noise. - Author Unknown


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jul 8, 2012)

This is not an official one, but one I see sooooo often it should be.

"Just got my first camera, thinking about going pro"


----------



## Fred Berg (Jul 9, 2012)

On the subject of digital technologies and the changes in photography:


It has really opened up photography to a lot more people, and  made it easier for people to produce good images, ....

However, I think in some ways photography has become too easy. Many people  don't really know how to operate a camera and just let it make all the creative  decisions. In the past, you had to work hard to get a really good image, but now  it's so much easier and that makes it much more difficult to be unique.  Technology has made it less of a challenge and I think that has taken some of  the magic and mystery out of photography.

John Hedgecoe (in an interview for Amateur Photographer).


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 9, 2012)

Fred Berg said:
			
		

> On the subject of digital technologies and the changes in photography:
> 
> &#147;It has really opened up photography to a lot more people, and  made it easier for people to produce good images, ....
> 
> ...



I agree with this quote, I see pics like this all the time...on my Facebook news feed...


----------



## Photographersydney (Jul 16, 2012)

Important photography quotes , thanks for sharing it..


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree, very smart and wise quotes here


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 16, 2012)

Togs are like termites. Just as termites must eat wood...togs must shoot pix. The only question is what wood will the termites be eating and what pix the togs will be shooting ...

slackercruster


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha, does that make them shutter bugs?


----------



## daarksun (Jul 22, 2012)

I can take your picture but photoshop isn't going to help.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 23, 2012)

Haha, I'm gonna use that as a comeback!


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 23, 2012)

Always pet the cat, you never know if you'll see it again.  -me


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice! But what if the cat is stray?!O_O


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 23, 2012)

"Dump all your other glass. This 18-200mm is ALL YOU WILL EVER NEED."
-Ken Rockwell


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 23, 2012)

Ahhh, good ol' Ken Rockwell! :hail:


----------



## aavivi (Jul 23, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> Ahhh, good ol' Ken Rockwell! :hail:



Ren Kockwell is such a source of quotes...
"I get it right in the camera"

He also inspires others - Jared Polin (Froknowsphoto) -
"I shoot raw"

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 23, 2012)

aavivi said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that intentional?


----------



## MKate (Jul 23, 2012)

I love these!!


----------



## aavivi (Jul 23, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> was that intentional?



Yup...  Mimicking the lovable Rockwell's penchant for typos...

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 23, 2012)

Haha, puns FTW


----------



## wsetser (Jul 23, 2012)

Not about photography, but I find it applies to many things:
"Chance favors the prepared mind." ~ Louis Pasteur


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 23, 2012)

"There are photographs everywhere, it is up to us photographers to see them." - Gary Ayala


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 24, 2012)

Hahaha now that is something to use as a comeback!


----------



## Buckster (Jul 24, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Hahaha now that is something to use as a comeback!


My favorite for that situation:







_Please note: _


> Terms of Use
> What the Duck is a comic strip. Viewers are welcome to link, post, copy/paste, or save the strips to their own sites, blogs, forums, newsletters, etc. for non commercial use only. For commercial use, please contact Aaron Johnson at whattheduck@mac.com.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 24, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> My favorite for that situation:
> 
> Please note:



Good one !  Lol


----------



## carolinajack (Jul 24, 2012)

"Approach love and photography with reckless abandon."

(This is actually an adaptation of  what a friend wrote in my wedding guest book.)


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahaha, it&#8217;s still a quote though!


----------

